# Tegan, Lab/Weim



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

I entered my girlie in a photo contest.

I am needing votes! Its very simple..go to the page and click on the stars. Thats it!

Thank you 

adogspurpose.com


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Done! Good luck.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hope I hit the right stuff! Tegan is cetainly sleek tooking beauty


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## HeidiG (Jul 13, 2011)

*she's beautiful!*

I voted  she is a really beautiful dog! Good luck!


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Its still open for voting..you can do it once every 48 hours.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I voted. She"s beautiful.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Voted good luck. She is beautiful.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Voting is still open


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone who voted! We won Dog of the Week!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, that's great. Woo hoo!


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

We won!! Scroll down a bit to see the picture and a little write up:

A Dog's Purpose


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

